# Meat Donating Program



## BBateman

I read in the paper the other day about a program where hunters donate deer they shoot but don't want or need to the food bank which passes the meat on to rescue missions, soup kitchens, etc. Anyone else live where they have a program like that?


----------



## gds

You don't hunt in the US, do you?


----------



## 1984CJ

Yes. There are hunters in the US (everywhere probably) where the only thing that they want is the horns. Most states have butchers that will process animals for free and donate them to shelters or food banks.


----------



## SimeaseDream

Oh yeah, there are planty of hunters in the United States! Especially down south.


----------



## Bearman405

This is the first hunting season that the "Sally Ann" has asked hunters for donations of wild meat. Understand that the numbers of people attending the soup kitchens is up and as a result, alot of locals are dropping off parts of their kill...............people helping poeple..........


----------



## JeepHammer

BBateman said:


> I read in the paper the other day about a program where hunters donate deer they shoot but don't want or need to the food bank which passes the meat on to rescue missions, soup kitchens, etc. Anyone else live where they have a program like that?


In our state (Indiana) it's illegal to leave game in the field.
There are 'Food Bank' programs that will come and get game meat and have it processed for the needy.

They also will come and get deer or livestock that have been hit by vehicles for that same food bank program if someone calls them when the kill is fresh.


----------



## miketysonwins

Some people who run hunting lodges would probably be taking a lot of people out hunting all the time to the point that if they shoot something they don't need the meat so it is a good idea for Texas and surrounding areas.


----------



## The_Blob

wow, just HOW do they get around FDA inspections? because that was the roadblock I ran into when I wanted to donate... the food wasn't FDA inspected >_<


----------



## Jerseyzuks

The_Blob said:


> wow, just HOW do they get around FDA inspections? because that was the roadblock I ran into when I wanted to donate... the food wasn't FDA inspected >_<


That's the same issue we ran into in NJ.

Years ago there was a program where you could donate deer for soup kitchens, but it was shut down because of the FDA issue. I don't know if they ever worked it out, but I haven't heard anything about it in years


----------



## Evanesence

JeepHammer said:


> In our state (Indiana) it's illegal to leave game in the field.
> There are 'Food Bank' programs that will come and get game meat and have it processed for the needy.
> 
> They also will come and get deer or livestock that have been hit by vehicles for that same food bank program if someone calls them when the kill is fresh.


I think that's all a great idea! That people helping people and recycling! Can't beat that now!

I want to look more into if they ever got the FDA issue ever figured out. Hopefully they did or are working on it because I think that is a great thing, especially in a recession.


----------



## whittlecj

Hunters For The Hungry

I used them last year when we had some leftover after harvesting some over population.


----------



## dukman

The_Blob said:


> wow, just HOW do they get around FDA inspections? because that was the roadblock I ran into when I wanted to donate... the food wasn't FDA inspected >_<


And that is what is wrong with this country.... The gooberment would rather have people starve than fed with possibly dirty meat. As long as the deer didn't have CWD I don't see a problem with feeding the hungry.


----------



## Bearman405

dukman said:


> And that is what is wrong with this country.... The gooberment would rather have people starve than fed with possibly dirty meat. As long as the deer didn't have CWD I don't see a problem with feeding the hungry.


Your local big box store wud prefer that you "HAVE" to buy from them only......


----------



## Glendale

Bearman405 said:


> Your local big box store wud prefer that you "HAVE" to buy from them only......


Such as H.E.B.


----------

